# Best method for running wires?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Use an old existing wire to pull some good paracord through and leave it long so you can use it again to pull wires if you ever want to add any. It’s strong and rot resistant.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Use an old existing wire to pull some good paracord through and leave it long so you can use it again to pull wires if you ever want to add any. It’s strong and rot resistant.


Great idea, I will do that. 

What would you recommend to get wires through to my bow if i cant use the old wire? I think theyre screwed into the underside of the deck so i dont know if i will be able to pull old wires.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Use the steel fish tape and attach/drag the parachute chord along with it for future projects.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For fishing wires and cables through one channel or other.. remember that the junctions between your fish wire and whatever you're pulling needs to be as smooth as possible. I was taught (all those years ago) to use masking tape for the transition then coat it lightly with dish detergent to act as a lube...

Hope this helps... Aren't boats fun?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Harbor Freight has a cheap plastic fish tape.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Lemay already noted the use of dish detergent. In addition to that, I use black electricians tape since the coating is slicker than masking. Over-wrap the tag ends and taper the tape for a smoother transition. You might check with your local mechanic/marina. They'll often have discarded cable steering wire, which makes for a great and reusable fish tape.


----------

